# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  02.07.2011 квартирник группы Asea Sool в АЛХИМИИ!

## Квартирник

НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ 2 ИЮЛЯ (СУББОТА) кафе АЛХИМИЯ (Дерибасовская 8)!!

Впервые в Одессе квартирник группы Asea Sool - новый проект гитарного виртуоза BekBekson'а, ex гитариста SUNSAY, BEKBEKSON 

Состав:

Atina - Vocal
BekBekson - Guitar
Leo Tkhilaishvili - Percussion

Вход 30 грн.
Минимальный заказ 50 грн.

Заказ билетов по тел.: 
097 697 96 67
063 123 36 69
либо в кафе АЛХИМИЯ по адресу Дерибасовская, 8 (угол Пушкинской)

----------

